
Protecting Microsoft Edge against binary injection - cleverjake
http://blogs.windows.com/msedgedev/2015/11/17/microsoft-edge-module-code-integrity/
======
CyberDildonics
A much better idea would be to have proper separation between processes unless
the a user specifically gives permission. Having your whole computer open like
the wild west to any software running on it has to end sooner rather than
later.

I've said before that smalltalk having an entire OS embedded in every binary
was comically ahead of it's time.

------
concernedctzn
Edge is weird, I found out you can't launch the executable directly when I was
trying to make a shortcut to it, you have to launch explorer.exe with special
parameters that launch it as a child process.

I'm guessing that's one of their security measures but would love to know more
about what's going on there.

~~~
nacs
That's probably so MS can tell the DoJ that their browser can not be separated
from the OS.

------
alyandon
I wonder if that will prevent McAfee (and other AV) from injecting their
monitoring dlls into the browser process as well.

